# Goat Shelter Question



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

So I am making up plans for a goat shelter/kidding stalls. I have it drawn up like a lean to, with 4 stalls (i could add on if i needed to) with fencing around the front. My question is how big should each stall be, and how big should the fenced off area be? Also what type of fencing should i use? Also flooring, I was going to leave it dirt (clay) with shavings on top, does that sound ok? I need to keep cost at a minimum. I have a nubian/oberhasli mix doe, and I think she is expecting. I would like to get more does eventually of the same breed.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

My kidding stalls are about 10 x 10. Are you using these only for kidding? If so, the pens don't need to be that big...another 10 x 10 for those. Or...to make it easier...use the combination panels (wire panels from the feed store) that are 16 foot and just divide everything into that size somehow. As in...just come out of the lean too with a 16 foot panel and then fence off at the bottom. No cutting panels, easy fencing. Clay floor sounds good but I would choose straw over wood chips. Makes a warmer bedding for them.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

They won't be just for kidding. They will be for kidding, to separate mama from babies when weaning, etc... I was planning on using pallets bc i can get those for free, and just buying fencing for the outside play area.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I will pretty much guarantee you that a determined weaning kid won't have a problem in the world jumping or dismantling your pallet fences trying to get back to Mom.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

The pallets are temporary until I can save up more money to get more fencing, right now it's just to get by.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

